# 5x5 example/walkthrough solves



## Deleted member 29182 (Nov 25, 2015)

Here I made a video showing three 5x5 example or walkthrough solves:





It's in spanish but I didn't put subtitles as they would just be "And I see this red piece and this piece, and to this..."
As of the video's date I'm averaging 1:45 minutes.

Hope you like it


----------

